# cycling in April/May buddies!



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Lisaspace, maybebaby, how are you both keeping? How are you both doing on the DRing?

I started stimming on Friday and was bleeding over the weekend, baseline scan this morning showed basically no womb lining   the ever lovely (   ) Dr T was pretty much of the 'huh, we'll see' opinion. they took bloods and I have to call back this afternoon for results to see what my hormone levels are doing. Feeling pretty  

x
ducky


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh Ducky, I'm sorry to read this, it's hard enough without things not going to plan. XXX I'm on fourth week of the spray now and completely miserable but just counting down the days. Keeping my fingers crossed for you XXX


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi lisa, urghhh 4 weeks, how much longer do you have to go?

Got my blood results back yesterday afternoon and they've double my gonal f dosage! I'm a bit raging about the whole thing tbh as when we went on to pick up our drugs I questioned the dosage at the time as they'd based it on my old Amh test which was high and ignored the fact that it had dropped by half. The nurse went and spoke to th doctor who said the test results of my latest Amh hadn't come back when he had issued my protocol, but he didn't think it would make a difference and left it as it was! 
I have another scan booked in for thursday to see if the increase dosage is helping.

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good evening ladies,

Ducky - hopefully the extra Gonal F starts to do it's job & your scan on Thursday shows some promise  

I'm on day 8 of my sprays & as I've had a flu type bug from Friday, I've been feeling pretty miserable.  I'm just lying low with DVD's & ice lollies tonight.  

Hi to Lisa, keep on going with those sprays, you can do it!


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Ducky, really hope increase in Gonal F does the trick, will be thinking about you XX

I'm on the highest dose possible of the Gonal F this time because of age and low egg reserve.

7 days left on the spray before I start the injections....  Maybe Baby I'm literally having to keep telling myself" I can do this" every morning, I've rang the Royal three times in desperation to see if I can start my injections earlier but they have no free spaces. This is absolutely my last time so I keep telling myself to stick with it.

Take care girls XX


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Lisa, you can do it!! 7 days might seem a lot now but just keeping telling yourself you am do it and you'll get there! 

Maybebaby, you poor thing, the flu sucks at the beat I times  I hope your dh is looking after you well. Keep wrapped up and dose yourself with vit c.

AFM not much to report really, but should know more tomorrow at 7.30! Urghhh I am soooo not a morning person getting up at half six feels like the sky is falling in     thinking positively though if this cycle works I may as well get used to it!

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi girls, how are you?  

Ducky - how'd it go today?  I've been thinking about you &   all is well.

Lisa - I start my jabs on April 25th so not too far behind you.  There's another day gone  

DH has been on nightshift this week & I don't get home in time to see him before he heads out so I see him for a 10 minute cuddle in bed before I have to get up for work.  I have therefore been feeling very lonely & sorry for myself.  Thankfully he's home tonight & is taking care of me.  Yummy dinner & ice cream.  My cough is getting worse & now I can't help but wonder if it's related to the sprays in any way.  I had no problems last time round & was hoping to breeze through this stage but it has truly been an awful week.  My AF came on Tuesday & oh my gosh!  Whatever the herbal & acu ladies have been doing to me, has done mad things to it.  It's been so heavy this past few months, which must be good for a thick lining but not very pleasant to endure.  Roll on the weekend & hopefully me generally feeling better all round.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi maybebaby, sorry to hear you're feeling so pants  you've got till the 25th before the next stage so plenty of time to shake whatever nasty virus you've picked up. Hopefully the ice team earlier hoped, its always my first line of attack when I feel a cold coming on   Do you know well ahead of time when your dh has to do night shifts? Might be an idea to plan to see if he can try and make sure he doesn't have to do them while you're on 2ww so you don't feel too lonely then. I hear you onthe heavy at front, never fun, but as you rightly say it just means your lining is lovely and snugly for your embies going back in  

Lisa! Only 6 days left to go!!

AFM, same again this morning I'm afraid, not much to see on the scan. I called back for bloods this afternoon and they've kept me on the same dose from Monday but told me to forget about my original schedule as they'll be delaying egg collection for a few days so now haven't a clue where I'll be next week.

  

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

aw Ducky, sorry to hear there's not been much improvement.  It can turn around so quickly though so just have faith that they know what they're doing @ the Royal.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  Your dates may change a bit but it'll be worth it in the end.  I'm feeling more & more human every day but my cough is spending me crazy.  Mint choc chip ice cream is helping tonight.  An ice lolly jammed down my throat would do the trick perhaps    

Hubby does 3 nights every 3 weeks so it's not too bad.  He will be on nights at the start of the 2nd week of our 2ww.  I usually don't mind at all & keep myself busy going to circuits, visiting, walking etc.  It was just this week I was literally only able to crawl home & into my pj's each night.

Lisa & Lucysmum, how are you girls?  xx


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Ducky hope things improve soon and you get some confirmation of dates, I know that the Royal are hopeless at communication but I do believe they try their  hardest to get a positive result. 

MaybeBaby, I got a terrible cold and cough on about week 2 of the spray which took a week to shift, I think it probably was related to the medication because nobody around me had it.

I start my Gonal on Wednesday, I never thought I would be so looking forward to sticking needles in myself! I'm going to see a lady in Belfast on Monday for a maya abdominal massage which is supposed to be very helpful during fertility treatment. I'll let you know how i get on. Lisa XX


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi girls, just popping in to ask a quick question, got a total shock when I came home today, we got our letter of offer, I phoned last week and they told me September!!!! happy days, we are on 2ww from 2nd round of iui, can someone tell me what will happen now and what time scale, I have been spraying  but only for 3 weeks on iui, how long do you spray with royal and do they still have people on the pill.  Any advice would be great, cant believe you can only call on a thur and fri?? Let the baby making begin xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Penny,

If I remember right, we got our letter on Valentines Day & I'm on my 2nd week of sprays now with my EC planned for May 8th.

They aren't putting people on the pill anymore so it'll just be sprays until you start injecting.  It seems that girls are spraying for various lengths of times.  The next thing that'll happen for you is a blood screening app, then it'll be time to go get your drugs.

Good luck xx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all thank you for the replys, Scarlett we were added to the list at the beginning of dec 12 we got referred sept 12 and seen dr Williamson 7th dec, she told us then that we would receive our letter in march, but each time I phoned they told me a different date.  The system is so bad that they cant tell you were you are on the list, I had a mini melt down 2 weeks ago and called and they told me sept and then the letter arrived.  Maybe its due to my age i'm 37?? I don't know there system is a bit upside down.  xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Quick post from me, not great news at today's scan either, they've upped my dose AGAIN, was only showing one follicle of any significance and was too gutted to ask any questions apart from lining, which is also ****e  so tomorrow was supposed to be my last day of stimms but they've held me back and I have to go in on Wednesday for another scan. Totally gutted, I don't even know what to expect now, will the eggs they get be crap quality if they've been so slow to mature and had so much gonal f thrown at them? I have no idea why my response has been so awful, my Amh was supposedly high, and they were worried about OHSS with me to start off with..... Now don't even know if we'll get to EC 

Feeling really down today and not really seeing any hope of this working   

X
Ducky


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh Ducky, I'm sorry to read this, keeping my fingers crossed for Wednesday for you. I've just got back from a Maya Massage with a lady in belfast on the Lisburn road and apparently it is very good for increasing blood to the womb. It might be worth you having a look into it. I found it very relaxing and I'm hoping it helps with the IVF. 

Write down some questions ready for Wednesday and if possible take somebody with you to ask them. Thinking of you. XX


----------



## Lesley37 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the site today, I am just looking for some advice and support, I Have not long moved to Newry from England and I have started my first IVF Cycle at the RFC Belfast. I have been on the Suprecur Spray since the 31-03-13 and Have the most amazing headaches since day 1  I start my Gonal-F injections tonight so I cant wait to get home from work to do that lol..

Anybody anywhere that can send me some pearls of wisdom regarding this treatment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Lesley

It's really important to push the top end of the pen all the way in and make SURE the number dial shows zero once you've taken it out, I had to inject myself again once or twice because I hadn't put the full dose in. 

Check you are using the right dosage pen, I used the wrong pen initially and then had to calculate the figures myself.

Use alternate areas of your tummy or thigh to inject, I got bruises on one side and it was sore to inject there.

Good luck Lisa


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ducky, I'm so sorry to hear you're having a hard time with it.  Do not give up hope.  There are girls out there who were in similar situations & only got one egg who went on to become pregnant.  Remember, it only takes one.  It's hard, I know, but try so very hard to hold on to that hope.  Is there anyway you could get a few acupuncture sessions squeezed in?  I really believe it helps boost the blood flow.  I'll keep everything crossed for Wednesday.

Lesley, welcome to our thread.  I can back up everything Lisa said about the jabs.  Hope it went well tonight.  The headaches should clear up shortly.  I'm suffering with them a bit at the minute.  Just keep drinking loads of water.

Hi to Lucysmum, Scarlett & Penny too xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybebaby, how are you?

Lucysmum, how are you getting on?

Lisaspace, how was your first injection last night? Im sure youre delighted to finally be off. I looked at the Maya place a while back but ended up going to Synergy for acupuncture with Sharon instead, can t remember why, probably something as arbitrary as they didnt answer the phone the first time I called! Sharon's been great, it just helps to be doing something that you feel you have some control over.

Lesley, hope you're injection are going smoothly for you and your headaches have started to lift a bit. One tip I would give to anyone injecting is if you have an inquisitive cat in the house make sure there is someone who can distract them nearby! I got half way through my count to 10 last night and ended up with a cat on my knee trying to headbutt my hand for a pet while I was holding the injection pen!

Hi Penny and scarlet

AFM YAYAY!!! Finally had some good news this morning! Dr Williamson did my scan and she apologised for sounding so shocked that my ovaries are looking so good! I have 3 good sized follies on each a some to catch up hopefully by EC on Friday!! I think I just needed the extra couple of days to wake my ovaries back up after being on the pill and DRing. So, trigger shot tonight!

x
ducky


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Forgot to ask....

Since we're having EC on Friday and the RFC is closed on Saturday, does that mean we have to wait to sunday to speak to the embryologist? Or are they in on the Saturday to speak to? Surely they have to be as they can just leave our petri dish for 2 days??
Does anyone know?

x
ducky


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, ducky that is great news, can you tell me how much gonal f you were on in the beginning I have a low egg reserve and didn't get too far with 150 for iui just got the same one follie that I normally get.  You must be excited, good luck for Friday x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi penny,

I started on 150, which was then bumped up to 300 on day 6 of stimms and then up to 450 on day 9. Are you still doing iui while you wait for ivf? I haven't done it so not really sure what dosage it the norm.

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just a quick post to congrats to Duckybun.  I'm so glad you got good better news.  Dr Williamson seems lovely.  I can't help with your query about Saturday but there's bound to someone to call for an update.  You'll find out for sure on Friday.  Enjoy your trigger & being relatively drug free.  All the very best for Friday, the morphine is great, as are the nurses.  Take a wee snack (cereal bar or bag of crisps) with you for the journey home as they will recommend this on the day.  I had to send DH across to the shop.

I'll be thinking of you Friday morning


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi ducky, I have to phone in the morning to accept offer, and I will ask then what the story is, we still have one iui left in Craigavon and I would like to use it if we can but I don't want to delay ivf as we have been advised that this is the best route for us, I think my tubes might be damaged and old eggs!!! I have been out in Athens to serum clinic to see penny after last m/c and she reckons that this might be our problem, I also had an infection which causes m/c which I had been tested for here but not picked up.

We seen dr Williamson for out first app and she recommended at the time a higher dose to begin with and then lower it, I have done a good bit of research and I am not that happy with all I have heard about RVH (mostly about the lack of information ect) but my hubby wants to use all our free goes and then go on to pay.  If I had of had my way we would have been in Athens last year.  Good luck for Friday, we will all be waiting to here your good news     hoping this is your time, take care and sending you so much baby dust xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing? I've been AWOL from this thread the last few days due to my cycle basically going to poo but would love to know how you are all doing

Lisa space, hope you're ok and that cyst is going down for you xx

Lesley, how are your stimms going?

Maybe, how you doing on your sprays? When do you start stimming?

Penny how are you?


Xx
Ducky


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, hope everyone is well, sorry ducky you are having a hard time, this is why I don't have my hopes up on RVH!!! We will definitely be going to penny in Athens if we are not successful in NHS round.  I had a bit of excitement which was short lived at the wk.end, I was testing out trigger, as I have meds to take ASAP when get preg from penny as I have implantation problems.  Tested on fri got line, tested sat no line, tested sun got line - also happy, tested mon and tues no line. So must have been trigger still in system on sunday.  I am due to test tomorrow but I have no symptoms at all so think that it is over.

We have screening app on thurs and my AF would be due at the wk.end I am taking progesterone at mo, so AF will be delayed, how soon after that do you get the next app, and does hubby have to go to that one??

Ducky hope you are ok, its total crap this whole thing, miracles do happen hope your little bean is a fighter xx


----------

